# Wheal Victoria, Bodmin Moor.



## highcannons (Sep 21, 2011)

Wheal Victoria copper mine was started in 1844 and 600 feet deep in places. Situated on the banks of the River Fowey on Bodmin Moor the area is mostly now a nature reserve known as Golitha Falls. There were up to four shafts and four adits. On this short trip I found just two of the adits and remains of two waterwheels. The bars on the two adits shown will not stop the determined!

Some of the images have been mucked about with to show greater clarity. Mines are not really my thing but had to do something to get back into the swing after being laid up for so long and this area is a nice walk. Lots of info can be found at 
http://www.photofilecornwall.co.uk/cornwall_mineheritage/whealvictoria/index.htm

At the request of another member of DP I have removede some 'photo's which may have had the result of mucking up something they are working on. Sorry if some of the comments seem odd as a result and the post a bit shorter. 

Inside entrance of first adit






Massive walls of the first waterwheel.





Second waterwheel walls.






Just inside second adit










This pipe sticks up over, I am told, a shaft.





Finally your starter question, what is it? And dont ask me 'cos I don't know. 





Thanks.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 22, 2011)

oooo... look at all those "orbs"... best give Yvette and Karl a bell!


----------



## flava (Sep 22, 2011)

We did this a while ago but didn't bother with a report as it didn't seam that interesting.
It is a lovely walk down there i do agree


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 22, 2011)

Love that funky gate and the way it's been built to hug the rock sides. 
Looks like a great place for a meander...some nice bits remaining. Cheers, H.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 22, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Love that funky gate and the way it's been built to hug the rock sides.
> Looks like a great place for a meander...some nice bits remaining. Cheers, H.



Thanks, yes it is a nice bit of ironwork ( sorry about moving the 'photo off) The gates have had some recent work but there you are!


----------



## dangerous dave (Sep 22, 2011)

the pipe setup is part of the china clay transport


----------



## highcannons (Sep 22, 2011)

dangerous dave said:


> the pipe setup is part of the china clay transport



Thanks, there is mention of pipes on an area that may be a shaft but it is only a guess by the author. There has been a lot of land slip down away from the road - muddy but fun.


----------



## smiler (Sep 22, 2011)

Mooched around here many years ago, always good to see an old friend, Thanks


----------

